# The Holy Spirit in the Fog Machine



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 3, 2016)

Here is a funny bit of satire regarding modern worship. http://babylonbee.com/news/holy-spirit-unable-move-congregation-fog-machine-breaks/


----------



## BGF (Mar 3, 2016)

Truly "horrific".


----------



## earl40 (Mar 3, 2016)

Sadly this is not totally satirical.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 3, 2016)

earl40 said:


> Sadly this is not totally satirical.



Indeed. I have actually been to churches that used fog machines.


----------



## Parakaleo (Mar 3, 2016)

I met a young man who told me he played a fiddle in some charismatic church. He said he used to get bored and start playing really fast just to watch everyone get worked up. Later, people would tell him that they really felt the Spirit moving.



> “To what then shall I compare the people of this generation, and what are they like? They are like children sitting in the marketplace and calling to one another, ‘We played the flute for you, and you did not dance; we sang a dirge, and you did not weep.’" Luke 7:31-32


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 3, 2016)

Parakaleo said:


> I met a young man who told me he played a fiddle in some charismatic church. He said he used to get bored and start playing really fast just to watch everyone get worked up. Later, people would tell him that they really felt the Spirit moving.
> 
> 
> 
> > “To what then shall I compare the people of this generation, and what are they like? They are like children sitting in the marketplace and calling to one another, ‘We played the flute for you, and you did not dance; we sang a dirge, and you did not weep.’" Luke 7:31-32



My question for people like this is, how come the Holy Spirit only moves during the songs you like?


----------



## StephenG (Mar 3, 2016)

Revivalism is quite sad. Young people like myself are being sucked into this movement and being convinced that if they don't feel a certain way, then the Spirit must not be "moving." It's creating false converts and gnawing at the assurance of people who are saved.


----------



## lynnie (Mar 3, 2016)

My son told me about three young people he knows who left their church to attend one with a fog machine.They are all musical and into the singing part of worship, and thought this was a better church. Can't even get my brain around it.


----------



## johnny (Mar 3, 2016)

Wouldn't this kind or worship come under the mantle of strange fire.
Where there's smoke, there's dry ice.


----------

